# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - The Amazing Spider-Man 2012 720p BluRay x264-HDmovie

## huyettulam

Like most teenagers, Peter is trying to figure out who he is and how he got to be the person he is today. Peter is also finding his way with his first high school crush, Gwen Stacy, and together, they struggle with love, commitment, and secrets. As Peter discovers a mysterious briefcase that belonged to his father, he begins a quest to understand his parents' disappearance - leading him directly to Oscorp and the lab of Dr Curt Connors, his father's former partner. As Spider-Man is set on a collision course with Connors' alter-ego, The Lizard, Peter will make life-altering choices to use his powers and shape his destiny to become a hero

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0948470/ Ratings: 7.4/10 from 134,788 users Thể loại: Action | Adventure | Fantasy

​ *Hình ảnh trong phim*​ 
​ *Link Download*​ 
FS - The Amazing Spider-Man 2012 720p BluRay x264-HDmovie
FS - The Amazing Spider-Man 2012 720p BluRay x264-HDmovie Sub​ Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ *Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - The Amazing Spider-Man 2012 720p BluRay x264-HDmovie*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

